# Hardwarekauf im Internet



## Avariel (12. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leute

Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach billiger (und guter) PC-Hardware. Also wollt ich mal nachfragen, mit welchen Internet-Shops ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Ich mach dann da gleich mal nen (bescheidenen) Anfang:

Bildschirmkauf im Internet:
www.monitor-direkt.de 

Die Jungs haben Auswahl, das es einem die Socken auszieht, liefern per UPS innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen per Nachname.

Bei mir hatten sie ´n Kabel vergessen, das ham se dann auf Anfrage kostenlos nachgeschickt. Außerdem sind se saubillig, und verschicken per Mail Bestellbestätigungen.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Dezember 2001)

http://www.funcomputer.de
http://www.snogard.de
http://www.alternate.de
http://www.mint-data.de

das sind die zuverlässigsten, funcomputer ist sogar einer der billigsten im internet mit bewertungs und history funktionen

für extravagante sachen http://www.bodis.com und http://www.com-tra.de/

mit allen habe ich eigentlich ziemlich gute erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## NIC140903 (12. Dezember 2001)

ich find km-elektronik.de ganz geil, aber wie das mit dem support is weiß ich nich, ich hatte da noch nie irgendwelche problems

aber ich würd auf jeden fall die finger von mindfactory.de lassen, die sind zwar zum teil saubillig, aber wenn du da ne reklamation oder sowas hast, haste verloren...service = 0!


----------



## Shiivva (12. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von NIC140903 _
> *
> aber ich würd auf jeden fall die finger von mindfactory.de lassen, die sind zwar zum teil saubillig, aber wenn du da ne reklamation oder sowas hast, haste verloren...service = 0! *



genau das wollte ich auch grad schreiben ...
hab mir gedacht, dass nicht nur ich mit diesem Händler Probleme hab... echt unmöglich dieser "Service"


----------



## Dunsti (13. Dezember 2001)

gleiches gilt für Snogard .... Finger weg !!!

Ein Bekannter hatte dort mal ne Grafikkarte mit 4 MB bestellt. (schon etwas her) Auf der Karte waren dann 2 MB vom Hersteller, und weitere 2 MB von Snogard nachgerüstet.
Eigentlich kein Problem, solange es die gleichen Speichertypen sind. In dem Fall waren es aber unterschiedliche Typen, was dann bei höheren Auflösungen zu massiven Darstellungsproblemen geführt hat.
Snogard hat bei der Reklamation auf den Hersteller verwiesen, da sie angeblich einen "Original Upgradepack" verwendet hätten.
Naja, wie dem auch sei, aber es spricht nicht gerade für fachliche Kompetenz von seiten Snogard.

Lustig war dann ein Artikel in der Computer-Bild ein paar Tage später, wo sich vermehrt Leser gemeldet hatten, die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hatten 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Dezember 2001)

naja 4 MB grafikkarten.....ich weiss nich wann die zuletzt in den regalen standen

also ich bestelle dort zu 80% meine hardware (hdd's, grakas, ram...) mache sammelbestellungen usw. aber von derartigen problemen hab ich echt noch nich gehört.


----------



## Avariel (17. Januar 2002)

*www.monitor-direkt.de mit ?*

monitor-direkt wäre vielleicht doch mit Vorsicht zu geniessen...



> Bei mir hatten sie ´n Kabel vergessen, das ham se dann auf Anfrage kostenlos nachgeschickt



Das hab ich am anfang geschrieben. Da hatte ich das Kabel schon, hatt´s mir aber noch nicht näher angesehen. Die hattens verrafft. Das war kein VGA-Kabel sondern ein VGA-*Verlängerungskabel* 
Also, Mail an M-D geschickt, reklamiert. Die, noch n Kabel geschickt.
Ich, ausgepackt - *wieder VGA-Verlängerungskabel!!* 
Also, Mail an M-D geschickt, reklamiert. Die, endlich das richtige Kabel geschickt. Jetzt muss ich noch (wenigstens auf deren Kosten) die beiden falsch gelieferten Kabel zurückschicken. Begonnen hat die Geschichte ca. eine Woche vor Weihnachten, jetzt ist Mitte Januar.
Dann muss ich jetzt nur noch bei Samsung reklamieren, weil es dauernd zu recht ärgerlichen Darstellungsfehlern bei einem sauteuren Monitor kommt :# 

cu
Avariel


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. Januar 2002)

argh

haste ja echt pech gehabt


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

also mit km-elektronik is an und für sich ok, nur eine sache, niemals per mail reklamieren das dauert ewig und scheitert doch wieder. lieber sofort anrufen  ich spreche da aus erfahrung, habe bestimmt schon eine stunden mit denen telefoniert (war aber nicht deren schuld) und sie liefern in der regel recht schnell 2-3 werktage.
zwar normalerweise nur per nachname aber naja, damit muss man dann halt leben.


----------



## Xenius (4. Februar 2002)

Dunsti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gleiches gilt für Snogard .... Finger weg !!!



Kann ich nur bestätigen, komme und wohne aus/in Köln war deshalb bereits mehrere male, in diesem Arbeitsamtähnlichem Laden (Arbeitsamt, weil man dort Marken ziehen muss *lach), schlechter oder sogut wie garkein Service und meiner Meinung nach havarierte Ware...wem's egal ist soll dort kaufen, wem nich der nich...

Ein Erfahrungsbericht von mir... :-(

mfg.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Februar 2002)

http://www.siggelkow.de

Welche Erfahrung habt Ihr da gemacht?

Ich NUR schlechte : Service=0 , Pünktlichkeit=0 , u.s.w

und das im Privat und Großkundenbereich!

Ziemlich "schlammiger" Laden -oder warum versussen die ständig Unterlagen -....


----------



## Eyewitness (5. Februar 2002)

Tja, also ich sehe das ähnlich wie einige meiner Vorschreiber. Hardware würde ich grundsätzlich immer nur vor Ort in einem Laden kaufen und niemals übers Internet. Alleine die möglichen Transportschäden sind mir ein Graus, besonders weil man dann ja erstmal nachweisen muß, daß es Transportschäden sind und nicht eigenes Verschulden. Und weiterhin ist natürlich auch der Service ein Problem. Man kann nicht mal eben vorbeischauen und sich ein Teil ersetzen lassen, Beratung gibt es auch relativ wenig und wenn die sich bei der Reparatur Zeit lassen, hat man auch kaum Chance, Druck zu machen. Wer läßt sich denn schon übers Telefon beeindrucken? 

Daher ist mein Tip einfach nur Hände weg von Internetläden.


----------

